# Colin James at Jackson Triggs Winery



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

What a cool show!
He did this duet sort of show with another guy, Chris Caddell from Toronto, also playing guitar and doing some vocals. 

There was a guy hiding behind the "stacks" playing base. He was also running guitars out to Colin. 

Colin and Chris sit for the whole show. Very intimate setting with only 500 seats. 

Chris started the show solo with a couple of his own tunes and then did a third with Colin playing mandolin. 

Then they did all of Colin's over the rest of the first set and a second set after a short break. 

They played all of the hits plus a bunch more including one from a new CD. 

There were about 14 or 15 guitars on stage and most of them got played. 

I was sitting to stage left and could only see the ends of the headstocks most of the time. So it wad hard to track what he wad playing. 

He dud talk about an acoustic that was his first and had to sell it for airfare when SRV brought him down to Houston. Now, that manufacturer makes a signature Colin James version of the guitar. He played one tonight. 

The National Steel was out for 4 or 5 songs. 

Electrics came out too. A Strat a few times and a Tele at least once. 

Black Merlot and Black Meritage were both especially tasty. 

They both spent time signing autographs and shaking hands afterwards. Especially cool he ause Colin needed to be ready for his radio show on CBC Radio at 11:15. I think he just needed to to listen since he also produces the show but it's work after doing a show. Pretty cool. 

Great venue for a show too.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Whats the dealio here? I never heard of this place. Do they do shows there on a regular basis?


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes. 15 shows scheduled this season. They have an amphitheater out at the edge of the vineyard. Great setup. Pics and links later today.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Here's the calendar of events. Gord Downie was there last week...

http://www.greatestatesofniagara.co...4b&originalMarketingURL=Events/Jackson-Triggs

This will give you an idea of the venue.










Here's the stage setup. Nice and intimate. 










And a night shot










There's a tent at the back of the venue with lots of space and food, wine, merch, and they had charity set up with a silent auction that included an Epiphone DR-100 autographed by Colin. It was at 750 the last I looked at it. There was also a wine gift set with a couple of bottles and some other stuff. The bottles were autographed. I didn't check the bidding on those.


----------

